# Theodorus VanderGroe on the imputation of Adam’s sin and the covenant of works



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 17, 2019)

The basis for the imputation of Adam’s disobedience is to be found in the fact that God established the covenant of works with Adam—a covenant that Adam transgressed. The Lord entered into this covenant with Adam as the patriarch of the entire human race. ...

For more, see Theodorus VanderGroe on the imputation of Adam’s sin and the covenant of works.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Seeking_Thy_Kingdom (Dec 17, 2019)

I have been slowly reading through Van Der Groe’s ‘Touch Stone of True and False Grace’, it is quite excellent.


----------

